# 1969 Auto Center Console Install



## Okies69 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello, I hoping someone and help me with my project. I am going to convert my 69 from steer column shift to floor shift. I have a original (out of a 69)center console and shift mechanism with cable. I am wondering if there are marking stamped in the floor pan where I should cut the hole for the cable and all necessary mounting. And will the cable mount to my trans the same as the column shift cable. Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't know about markings on the floor. You probably want to get a shop manual for your '69 and more importantly, you need to get an assembly manual, used by the folks on the assembly line. These have detailed pics of how things go together. Check this thread:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/69-gto-assembly-manual-93841/

The shop manuals will have clearer pics but the assembly manuals show stuff not in the shop manual.

Best of luck....Welcome to the Forum. Don't hesitate to ask questions.

https://www.google.com/#q=1969+pontiac+gto+assembly+manual&*


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey Okies if you can wait a day or two I'll finally have my 69 auto center column out for replacing carpet and I can try to take detailed pics of it. I have the factory assembly manual I can snap a pic or two for ya too and post it. I'll try to get on it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

That was going to be my advice. Find a '69 and take some measurements, or get someone to take some pictures with a tape measure laid out from the firewall, seat mount, or something else defined that you can find and locate from. I had my '70 condole out a few weeks back, but not sure the dimensions are exactly the same as a '69.


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's what I found Okie! Hope this helps. I'm not a perfectionist so I'm not sure dimensions are 100%.
So from the drivers seat front right bolt I took measurements for the left mounting bolt of the automatic shifter bracket bolt.
Measured 7-3/4" right and 4-1/4" down from the seat bolt. This is center to center of each of those bolts. Then if you get that first mounting hole you should be able to square it up and mark the 2nd hole.
It's all held by just 2 bolts. Then the pass thru grommet for the cable appears to be centered in that bump up in the floor pan. I hope your car has that or I'm not sure of measurements of that. See all the pics and hope it helps.


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

More pics


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There is a raised stamping, somewhat circular in shape, flat on top, on the top of the tunnel where the hole was die stamped for factory shifter cable to go through. Have sold pats & converted a pair of '69 & 70 Malibu converts for locals to bucket seat/console/floor shift tilt.


----------



## Okies69 (Mar 19, 2017)

All...Thank you so much this helps a lot!!


----------

